# A mountain outa a mole hill?



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a bad rear wheel bearing....I was gonna pull the axle and change it. Then I thought : Why not do both bearings....then: whynot put a posi carrier, with a little more gear. This lead to: Why not pull the rear, send it out , have it totally redone, sand blast the housing, etc.THEN I could change all the rear control arm bushings, swap in the boxed lowers (in the attic), install the rear sway bar and mounting bolts(new, in the attic),and of course new rear coils and shocks........Did I forget anything? arty: Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe ask them to put the rear disk brake caliper holders on before the axles go back in.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> I have a bad rear wheel bearing....I was gonna pull the axle and change it. Then I thought : Why not do both bearings....then: whynot put a posi carrier, with a little more gear. This lead to: Why not pull the rear, send it out , have it totally redone, sand blast the housing, etc.THEN I could change all the rear control arm bushings, swap in the boxed lowers (in the attic), install the rear sway bar and mounting bolts(new, in the attic),and of course new rear coils and shocks........Did I forget anything? arty: Eric





Rukee said:


> Maybe ask them to put the rear disk brake caliper holders on before the axles go back in.


:agree


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Hows the exhaust system ?? The over axle tubes are a LOT easier to install while the axle is out.........:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, Eric. Every time I've had to replace a wheel bearing in the rear, I've need a new axle. They like to spin on the axle and eat it undersize. Do the whole thing and be done with it. But you already KNEW that!!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for helping me "stimulate the economy" fellas....disc brakes would be sweet. thanks for mentioning the exhaust system also....might as well go for a nice stainless system ...and while I'm at it pull the RA manifolds and blast, then coat them......Hhhmmmmmm....it would be easy to pull the 670's at this point and............:cheers E


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Glad to help. It's always fun spending someone else's money too...


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

While your under there you might as well just have the whole bottom side sandblasted and undercoated.. Your are going to have the rear tires off, so you might as well just go all the way and pull the front two off and get new rims.. Hell, while that's off, you can put disk brakes, coil overs, control arms, and a few other things...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Boys! I'll give the parts list to the Mrs. tomorrow.......arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks Boys! I'll give the parts list to the Mrs. tomorrow.......arty:


Ummm.......I could use a few items too. Can we just slip them in the requisition list for approval


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The Mrs. decided that if I'm gonna spend that much on parts.....I might as well just buy her a new car instead :willy:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> The Mrs. decided that if I'm gonna spend that much on parts.....I might as well just buy her a new car instead :willy:


OH, COOL.............you get to buy a fully restored GTO now ???!!!:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's kick-a$$ news! Are you going to get another '67? A restored, black on black with the 360 HO and 4 speed sounds like a good call.....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks for helping me "stimulate the economy" fellas....disc brakes would be sweet. thanks for mentioning the exhaust system also....might as well go for a nice stainless system ...and while I'm at it pull the RA manifolds and blast, then coat them......Hhhmmmmmm....it would be easy to pull the 670's at this point and............:cheers E



Eric, I was thinking that since I am having new headers and Kooks exhaust system installed on my goat, you are welcome to one or both of the items that I replaced. The headers are in so-so condition but the balance of the system is in pretty good shape, I think. Let me know and I'll talk to Paul D about their condition. They're yours if you want them. Regards, Paul.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> Eric, I was thinking that since I am having new headers and Kooks exhaust system installed on my goat, you are welcome to one or both of the items that I replaced. The headers are in so-so condition but the balance of the system is in pretty good shape, I think. Let me know and I'll talk to Paul D about their condition. They're yours if you want them. Regards, Paul.


Paul, if Eric passes on the exhaust, I'm interested but it would involve shipping. Are you willing to do that ?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> Eric, I was thinking that since I am having new headers and Kooks exhaust system installed on my goat, you are welcome to one or both of the items that I replaced. The headers are in so-so condition but the balance of the system is in pretty good shape, I think. Let me know and I'll talk to Paul D about their condition. They're yours if you want them. Regards, Paul.


Paul, I will stop in at Paul's tomorrow and let you know what the status of your MEGA-RESTO is. Thanks,Ericarty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> That's kick-a$$ news! Are you going to get another '67? A restored, black on black with the 360 HO and 4 speed sounds like a good call.....


Jeff, Make that black with a red interior!!!:cool


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Eric, me and you have the same taste in Goats Black/ Red is the best color combo for a '67 (add in the red wheel wells and its solid gold).


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers:agree


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric and Ranger, I have to agree with you guys. I especially like that combo on the early cars: '62 GP's, '65-'67 GTO's, '59-'66 Bonnevilles or Catalinas or Ventaras or whatever. Saw a '61 Ventura with a 421, a 4speed, and a bubbledtop, and it was black with red interior. That white shift knob stood out like a sore thumb! GRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Paul, if Eric passes on the exhaust, I'm interested but it would involve shipping. Are you willing to do that ?



Mitch -- if Eric decides not to take the exhaust and it is in good shape, I will make arrangements to ship to you as long as you pay the shipping. Do you want the headers, too? I'll let you know. Regards, Paul.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Paul, I will stop in at Paul's tomorrow and let you know what the status of your MEGA-RESTO is. Thanks,Ericarty:


Eric, thanks. I welcome your appraisal. Also, let me know if you want the headers and exhaust system, if it is still usable. Regards, Paul.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> Mitch -- if Eric decides not to take the exhaust and it is in good shape, I will make arrangements to ship to you as long as you pay the shipping. Do you want the headers, too? I'll let you know. Regards, Paul.


Sure, lets see what Eric does and go from there. It all looks good in the pics....


----------

